# how have you gotten over your biggest insecurity?



## trips22 (Jun 2, 2012)

I need some inspiration!!! I am terribly insecure about my eyes... they're green (which i like) but they're extremely small and disproportional to the rest of my features. I've been bullied about my eyes my whole life and sometimes don't leave the house because of it. It doesn't help that I have a sinus infection so they look even smaller than usual 

what was/is your biggest insecurity, and what have you done/what did you do to get over it?


----------



## bluefire8maxwell (Jun 1, 2012)

Same here.. Im also insecure about how my eyes would look like to other people..i have the same eyes with my mom. Its bulged out and seems like im always lack of sleep. But thats genes and u cant do nothing about it, just accept it.. Well i got over it by trying to realize that there is still some people out there who have bigger insecurities than us, some have bigger moles or even deformed faces and still left some courage to be happy.. Dont mind people who bullies you because thats their only happiness, hurting feelings of others and trust me they wont get happy if they continue it for the rest of their lives..


----------



## trips22 (Jun 2, 2012)

you're very right...my problem is so miniscule compared to many other insecurities. i still can't get past it, i don't know why. what should i say back to people that put me down?


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Haha...NO. This guy? Get over an insecurity? Well that sounds completely unreasonable.


----------



## trips22 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's funny because I cannot, for the life of me, find flaws in others. For example, AmericanZero, I'm assuming that your picture is of yourself. Whatever your insecurities are, (if they are facial features) I cannot see them. In all honesty, I'd say there is nothing wrong with the way you look, and I wouldn't say that just to make you feel better, but as truth. On the other hand, I can find a million things wrong with myself.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

know that people can relate to you (hey I have really small eyes too) and that you can take steps to accentuate your positives and know that people notice you for your positivity and not for your flaws. Hm.. the best I could do.  Oh, and my biggest insecurity is probably my whole personality, it's just seems unlikeable, but trying to get over that, of course.


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

trips22 said:


> It's funny because I cannot, for the life of me, find flaws in others. For example, AmericanZero, I'm assuming that your picture is of yourself. Whatever your insecurities are, (if they are facial features) I cannot see them. In all honesty, I'd say there is nothing wrong with the way you look, and I wouldn't say that just to make you feel better, but as truth. On the other hand, I can find a million things wrong with myself.


And yet, you assumed his insecurities were based on his appearance....


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I used to have acne. It eventually cleared up with the help of washes and whatnot. 

I also used to be extremely afraid of talking on the phone so I got a job as a telemarketer. Cured my phone fears. 

Best thing to do is make a plan to get over the insecurity. Insecurities are maintained by faulty thought patterns just like neuroses. In my case, the faulty thought was "other people will judge me on the phone". I take 100's of calls per day and the only thing people judge you for is if you cant do your job right. Just as I learned to fear talking on the phone, I learned to unfear it. 

Now keep in mind, I couldn't just up and become a telemarketer like that. I had to take massive amounts of tranquilizers at first cause I was having panic attacks. Gradually, I take less and less and now I barely need to take any to do my job. I had anxiety for 15 years and this is the best way I found to permanently conquer a fear.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^ Although I'm insecure about my body, it's not my biggest insecurity. I've been eating healthier (I use this term loosely though, lol) and been exercising. It's too soon to see results but I feel better knowing that I'm working on changing it.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

I was always afraid of walking around without a sweater, thinking that everyone will notice I'm large. I decided not to wear it one day, and nothing happened. Now I never wear sweaters, not even on the coldest or rainiest days, and when I meet someone I haven't seen in forever, they always say I've lost weight (but I feel like I haven't)


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> I'm insecure about my body and it hasn't gotten better. I'm working on it.


This, but I think it's getting better. I'm still working on it as well.


----------



## Martinzky (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to have many insecurities about my body, but now I just don't focus on them anymore. I intentionally direct my attention to external things, which makes me forget about my insecurities. This has at least helped me, because there's some things I can't change, but that's life. I've learned to live with my "insecurities" by not thinking about them. Try it


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

By thinking in a more postmodern way, and trying to get the mindset that everything can be perceived differently- just because a lot of people might say I look like **** doesn't make it "true", I can have my own truths. 
I also remember what I want in life ultimately- helping people and instigating changes in the world. That makes little insecurities seem less important.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> By thinking in a more postmodern way, and trying to get the mindset that everything can be perceived differently- just because a lot of people might say I look like **** doesn't make it "true", I can have my own truths.
> I also remember what I want in life ultimately- helping people and instigating changes in the world. That makes little insecurities seem less important.


Man, PoMo for the win.

Brilliant idea.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to be very upset about the way I looked. Basically, I accepted there was nothing I could do about it and it was a wasted effort when I have other problems to address. I still have my days, but for the most part... I don't care.


----------



## Grimnir (Jun 10, 2012)

trips22 said:


> I need some inspiration!!! I am terribly insecure about my eyes... they're green (which i like) but they're extremely small and disproportional to the rest of my features. I've been bullied about my eyes my whole life and sometimes don't leave the house because of it. It doesn't help that I have a sinus infection so they look even smaller than usual
> 
> what was/is your biggest insecurity, and what have you done/what did you do to get over it?


I just want to say this. When I was 14 I met a girl on a mission trip who was 16. I fell for this girl the moment I saw her and for the entire week gushed over her, trying whenever I could to talk to her but never mustering the courage to tell her how I felt because I knew she lived half a continent away and it would never work out. I did become her friend back then, since I could not be her love I would be her friend. We kept in touch for years before losing contact, she's married now, 10 years later, but here's the thing. Whenever I see her face on my feed or if I'm scrolling through my friends list, all of those old feelings stir back up. I am telling you this because she had big eyes, very noticeable and to almost everyone else I was with they were too noticeable. They did not see what I saw that week that left an impact on me for years.

My point is that you should not be so insecure about your eyes, because odds are there is at least one guy out there who thinks it's your best feature and is probably crushing on you hard.


----------



## The Silent Frontman (May 21, 2012)

I used to be so insecure about my appearance that I was not be able to walk through a mall without wanting to run away screaming. But I have gotten past that. Baby steps i guess.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Being ugly and non desirable. My body's still growing so i look so awkward. I get some crap about it. In public i feel so uncomfortable i'm scared. I can kind of shrug it all off when i think of it from another point of view: It's their problem they judge people, and the people you actually want to talk to are the one's that didn't judge you in the first place. That sort of helped me chill a bit. Still pretty nervous tho.


----------

